# Custom Hart Schaffner Marx suits?



## Cvaria (Jul 27, 2009)

I know it makes little sense to ask now but, what is the general opinion of a custom Hart Schaffner Marx suit? I was looking all over for a decent solid navy suit and had been unable to find anything. so i wandered into nordstroms and happened upon a HSM trunk sale. I order two MTM navy and blue pin dot suits. the total was about $799 per suit. have i gone horribly wrong?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Cvaria said:


> I know it makes little since to asks now but, what is the general opinion of a custom Hart Schaffner Marx suit? I was looking all over for a decent solid navy suit and had been unable to find anything. so i wandered into nordstroms and happened upon a HSM trunk sale. I order two MTM navy and blue pin dot suits. the total was about $799 per suit. have i gone horribly wrong?


I would vote no. Fair price for an MTM suit, especially from Nordstrom. Be adamant about them getting the fit as close to perfect upon alterations, that's what you paid for. However, you're about an hour's drive from the factory where they're made in Westminster. You could save a bit going direct.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

H. Freeman is made in MD. Why not get one HSM for the heck of it and try H. Freeman? For $799 you can get two suits at BB on their Essentials line which is also MTM.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

maximar said:


> H. Freeman is made in MD. Why not get one HSM for the heck of it and try H. Freeman? For $799 you can get two suits at BB on their Essentials line which is also MTM.


What factory does BB use for the Essentials line?


----------



## Cvaria (Jul 27, 2009)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I would vote no. Fair price for an MTM suit, especially from Nordstrom. Be adamant about them getting the fit as close to perfect upon alterations, that's what you paid for. However, you're about an hour's drive from the factory where they're made in Westminster. You could save a bit going direct.


really, whats the address and contact info?


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> What factory does BB use for the Essentials line?


It's not made in the US, but great fit and soft natural shoulders.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Cvaria said:


> really, whats the address and contact info?


https://www.englishamericanco.com/



maximar said:


> It's not made in the US, but great fit and soft natural shoulders.


Oh.....I can't bring myself to go overseas for that price point, but thanks maximar!


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

I almost went to the HSM trunk show at the local Nordstroms a while back. Was out of town, so I missed it. Hit Peter Millar a few weeks later. 

Always liked HSM --have two of their suits.


----------



## Cvaria (Jul 27, 2009)

Update, I hate both the suits I had made, ran back to BB with my tail between my legs, and I will not deviate again. BB cost less and look better... end of story. no ridiculous NFL/1980s shoulders either.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I found the newer HSM stuff to have GIGANTIC shoulders. I have a 7 year old HSM Gold Trumpeter that has nice, soft shoulders and beautiful fabric.

I was looking for new navy blazer and the HSM, both regular and Gold Trumpeter, had shoulders that were deal breakers. Very unflattering. I ended up getting a Coppley.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Cvaria said:


> Update, I hate both the suits I had made, ran back to BB with my tail between my legs, and I will not deviate again. BB cost less and look better... end of story. no ridiculous NFL/1980s shoulders either.


They let you return them?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

hockeyinsider said:


> They let you return them?


It's Nordstrom, of course they did. I had a similar experience with a Joseph Abboud MTM order.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> It's Nordstrom, of course they did. I had a similar experience with a Joseph Abboud MTM order.


I'm surprised. I always thought once anything was altered or custom-made, it couldn't be returned. I thought that was the standard policy of most places.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

hockeyinsider said:


> I'm surprised. I always thought once anything was altered or custom-made, it couldn't be returned. I thought that was the standard policy of most places.


Well, in my case, their tailor and salesman disregarded my measurement suggestion and I ended up with a jacket that puckered at the top of the sleeves due. They also told me I could have hacking pockets when, in fact, JA does not offer that option. I would have dealt with straight pockets; the puckered sleeves I would not. Shame, too, as it was a beautiful fabric and everything else was right. They PROMPTLY issued me a refund.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Man... I bought a blue tick HSM as my very first "real" suit for a "real" job about a year ago. I'm already a big boy, 6'2 and wear a 48L coat with 38 trousers, so big shoulder pads look RIDICULOUS on me. I can hardly fit through a doorway without turning sideways if a coat has built up shoulders. The HSM fits the bill just right for me. I've not bought any MTM, though. The best-fitting OTR suit I own is a Barney's private label made by Castangia. Soft shoulders, darts, side vents.


----------

